# Seven string tabs?



## KillingStrings (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi there.
I just got my first seven-string guitar (Schecter Damien Elite 7FR Crimson Red) and I LOVE it!

I've been trying to find some songs that are written for seven string guitars, stuff like Amon Amarth. But that always seems to be tabbed with a 6 string guitar in Drop B.
Now, my question is..
Is it possible to find 7 string tabs?
Can you somehow convert 6 string Drop B tabs into a standard 7 string tab, if you know what I mean? 
Do you have any examples of "7 string tabs"?

Thanks!


----------



## Fharwin (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes it is possible to find tabs for those.
The best website page you could find -personally- ultimate-guitar.com and of course download guitar pro -I use guitar pro 5- but it depends of the artist of course.
You can convert 6 strings drop B tabs into Standard 7 string tab yes but that my friend you'll have to work it out with your own playing, i mean, use your ear to identify the right notes and play it different as a convertion. 

Some artist you might want to try and that are listed in ultimate-guitar.com -for metal- are:

-Chelsea Grin: Drop A tuning *7string* -MY FAV- and its not too hard stuff.
Try songs: Crewcabanger, Recreant, kick ass songs.

-Textures: Standard Tuning. 
Try the songs Reaching Home, Black Horse Stampede, Awake.
Most of their songs are not tabbed but some of them are easy to figure out by ear from the album Silhouettes i would recommend.

-After the Burial: Bb Tuning.
Try song: A steady decline. Very cool time signatures. Only album that uses 7 strings: 

-Korn: You can Drop A or tune all A and its not too difficult to play either. 
Try songs: Blind, Freak on a Leash

-Periphery: More advanced stuff *I think tuning is Ab
Try songs: New Groove - KICK ASS SONG. 

-Suicide Silence: Drop A
Try song: Disengage, You Only Live Once *Before the Yolo stuff was cool*

-Like Moths to Flames:
I dont think this song is in UG but try by ear: You wont be missed.

Or is there an specific genre you like?


----------



## KillingStrings (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,
Thank you very much for your post, I'll have a look at it.

I would like to learn some Amon Amarth songs. Do you know them, and if you do, would it be possible to play it on a standard tuned 7 string?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 7, 2012)

Why don't you use your ear and convert it yourself?

You've got the range to play it.


----------



## KillingStrings (Oct 7, 2012)

^ Sorry, this might be a stupid question, but... How?


----------



## LetsMosey (Oct 7, 2012)

If the Amon Amarth songs you want to learn are in standard B tuning, then yes you can play them on your 7-string without much adjustment. You can still use 6-string tabs, just pretend your high-E string doesn't exist, and it's as if you're playing a 6-string tuned down to B standard. Amon Amarth doesn't use 7 strings... they just tune their 6-strings to B standard or drop A#. 

As someone else said, ultimate-guitar.com is a great place to find tabs for 7-string songs. Also, this forum too. Just search the threads in this "music theory, lessons & techniques" sub-forum and you'll find a lot of cool stuff for Periphery, Nevermore, BTBAM, Chimp Spanner, Animals as leaders, etc. etc.

If you're having that hard of a time transitioning to a 7 string, I suggest going to youtube and doing a search for "intro to 7 string" or "beginner 7 string" or something like that. I would also highly recommend calling around your neighborhood to see if there are any teachers in the area that are able to teach you how to adjust to a 7-string--covering topics like transposing 6 string songs to a 7 string, techniques, extended range chord voicings, etc. 

Good luck dude!


----------



## KillingStrings (Oct 7, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> If the Amon Amarth songs you want to learn are in standard B tuning, then yes you can play them on your 7-string without much adjustment. You can still use 6-string tabs, just pretend your high-E string doesn't exist, and it's as if you're playing a 6-string tuned down to B standard. Amon Amarth doesn't use 7 strings... they just tune their 6-strings to B standard or drop A#.
> 
> As someone else said, ultimate-guitar.com is a great place to find tabs for 7-string songs. Also, this forum too. Just search the threads in this "music theory, lessons & techniques" sub-forum and you'll find a lot of cool stuff for Periphery, Nevermore, BTBAM, Chimp Spanner, Animals as leaders, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks! That helped me 

If I understand it correctly, then my high E string "doesn't exist", and if I had to play something that is on the normal low E-string on a normal tab, then I should just play it on my extra low B-string?


----------



## LetsMosey (Oct 7, 2012)

KillingStrings said:


> Thanks! That helped me
> 
> If I understand it correctly, then my high E string "doesn't exist", and if I had to play something that is on the normal low E-string on a normal tab, then I should just play it on my extra low B-string?



Yuppers, you got it!


----------



## Austin175 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing but wasn't sure on how to compose a 6 string tab on a 7 string. I play stuff by All Shall Perish, Whitechapel, Born Of Osiris etc, and alot of the tabs i find are on 6 strings. 

Now I believe if you get a solo that you know for sure is on a 7 string but tabs are 6 string, that to me would be a little hard.


----------



## FireInside (Oct 18, 2012)

The Korn tab books are tabbed for 7. I'm sure there are some other bands that have 7 string tab books as well.

Get Guitar Pro and just download the tabs you want. They have 7's (I think GP does 8 and maybe even higher).

Get your tab from here:

ULTIMATE GUITAR TABS ARCHIVE | 300,000+ Guitar Tabs, Bass Tabs, Chords and Guitar Pro Tabs!

Click "Pro"' after searching for your band and it will sort out the Guitar Pro Tabs.


----------

